# Marathon Jacket cordinates



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

I have these number on file for the Marathon jacket

N29 31.007 W87 34.705

does that sound correct to yall guys? 

thanks


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep thats it if you go to outdoor alabama all of the rigs to reefs are on there along with all public reefs in alabama


----------

